# buckmark vs. ruger mk iii



## jdrawdy (Jan 28, 2013)

Picked up both of these guns in the last week.  Now the question is which one do I keep and which one do I let the wife have.  She shot the buck markand loved it but she has not shot the ruger.  It seems to be a toss up to me.  Which will serve me better for hunting squirrels and which will be best for her to shoot targets.  What are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Jan 29, 2013)

Which one is your favorite. Looks, ease of maintenance, how does it feel to you when you shoot it.  It is a toss up.  I have a Mark II, I love it, very accurate.  I would probably like the Buckmark as well.


----------



## MOTS (Jan 29, 2013)

I've recently been reviewing both trying to decide. I have had two Rugers in the past and both were great. I'm leaning towards the Buckmark Camper at Academy.
Mainly I guess is because I've never had one. The only downside I have found online of either is the tricky reassembly of the Rugers. I never broke mine down when I had them, so I don't know.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2013)

Both are great pistols. I have a MkIII 22/45 that will likely live at my place until I die.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 29, 2013)

MOTS said:


> I've recently been reviewing both trying to decide. I have had two Rugers in the past and both were great. I'm leaning towards the Buckmark Camper at Academy.
> Mainly I guess is because I've never had one. The only downside I have found online of either is the tricky reassembly of the Rugers. I never broke mine down when I had them, so I don't know.



I've got both, and as far as shooting, neither one will outshine the other.  

The Ruger is probably a little better quality (but in saying that, there is NOTHING wrong with the Browning) and the all-stainless Ruger is heavier.  My only slight against the Ruger, and this goes against every Ruger I've ever owned, was the unnecessary complexity in breaking them down.  This is where the Browning shines.


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ruger gets my vote.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 29, 2013)

I have 2 Mark III 22/45


----------



## golffreak (Feb 4, 2013)

Ruger MK III is my choice. Love it.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 4, 2013)

6 in one hand, half-dozen in the other.

For ease of breakdown and reassembly, the Buckmark wins.

For ability to eat ammo and hit targets, the Ruger wins.


----------



## Headshot (Feb 4, 2013)

I like the feel of a Buckmark better.  just my $.02


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Feb 5, 2013)

*I was in same boat last year.*

Narrowed it down to these 2 guns.  Ended up buying the stainless Buckmark at Academy Sports.  No particular reason other than it just felt better in my hands.  Both appear to be excellent guns.  After firing about 500 rounds thru my Buckmark, I am very happy with it.  Amazing accuracy for a pistol.   I don't think you will be disappointed with either.


----------



## buckeroo (Feb 5, 2013)

You can't go wrong with either. I personally am a Browning guy so the Buckmark is my preference. My best bud is a Ruger guy and loves his Mark III. I will say that my friend said the Buckmark is much easier to tear down and clean. 

Both are very accurate and great guns. I have worn some tree rats out with my Browning!


----------



## rdhood (Feb 5, 2013)

Buckmark for me.  One can change a barrel (like, for a suppressor) easier for the Buckmark.


----------



## cmfireman (Feb 5, 2013)

Buckmark here. I have big paws so the grip is more comfortable, and it's easier to break down.

I also love the fiberoptic front sight post. I outshot two buddies that had a MKII and a Single Six with it.


----------



## jigman29 (Feb 9, 2013)

I shot rugers for years and went to satterfields in gainsville to get another one.He wanted me to look at a buckmark camper with the slabside barrel and when it hit my hand I got all warm inside lol.I have kept a buckmark or two for years and always will and still like the rugers.But at the end of the day I like the feel of the older grips on the buckmarks.As far as accuracy they are one in the same as best as I can tell.I have shot everything from squirrells and beavers to muskrats and hogs and they have done really well on all of them.


----------



## Kowboy (Feb 18, 2013)

Buckmark, because it just feels good. Yeah! I just wish they made it in all calibers.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 18, 2013)

HandgunHTR said:


> 6 in one hand, half-dozen in the other.
> 
> For ease of breakdown and reassembly, the Buckmark wins.
> 
> For ability to eat ammo and hit targets, the Ruger wins.



good assessment D.  I like em both


----------



## ishootlittlebucks (May 13, 2013)

I had my mind set on the Ruger, that is untill I held both the ruger and the browning. I have the Buckmark just like the one in the picture above with the finger grooves, and it fits my hand like a glove. I have never regretted not getting the ruger.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 13, 2013)

*better trigger*

I have had them both.
I sold the Ruger MKIII and kept the BuckMark, because it had a much nicer trigger pull.
AND it was more accurate, but I was comparing a 4" bull barrel Ruger with a 5.5" barreled Browning.


----------



## guesswho (May 27, 2013)

Love my buckmark too! It is about 20 years old, but shoots great. I really like the way the grip fits my hand, and I can't see where one can say a ruger is more accurate, at least in my opinion.

I do love my rugers too, but between the two mentioned above the browning gets my vote!


----------



## Cornfed (May 28, 2013)

Ruger MKII here. A little difficult to reassemble after cleaning but that's the only con in my book. Have 5 or 6 mags for it too. The Buckmark is a sweet little pistol as well though. If you are going to shoot more than your wife maybe take the Buckmark since it's a little easier to put back together? And i'm a fan of the Ruger!


----------



## FlyBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bought a Ruger 22/45 Lite about 6 months ago. Comes with a threaded barrel and I bought a Titanium suppressor, just waiting on tax stamp so I can pick it up! Looking forward to target practice in the backyard without having to worry about making the neighbors mad. Disassembly and re-assembly for cleaning is actually pretty easy if you just follow the instructions in the manual exactly. Was shooting onions and coke cans at 70-80 yards off-hand pretty consistently last weekend. It came with a weaver mount and I put a cheap Holographic sight on it and it makes a big difference with my 40+ year old eyes. Love the feel of the 1911 grip style too. Never had a buckmark but I hear they are accurate, high quality guns too. Don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## savgashooter (Aug 3, 2013)

Both excellent handguns from quality companies and you can't go wrong with either.  Pick the one that feels best to you and to heck with what I would buy.


----------



## ejs1980 (Aug 3, 2013)

I prefer the ruger and have for years. The breakdown is simple once you learn how. I have disassembled mine every 500 rounds or so since I have had it. The ability to remove the barrel from the browning and install an aftermarket barrel is appealing.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 4, 2013)

There is an aftermarket kit that can be installed at home in about 15 minutes that makes the Ruger a breeze to breakdown and clean.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 4, 2013)

*no brainer*

This is a no-brainer.

Take no action until the wife has shot both guns, on the same day.

Let the wife have whatever gun she prefers.

You take the other one.

If you're not happy with that, you can later sell "your" unwanted gun and buy another Buck Mark or Ruger MKIII, preferably one with a longer 6" to 8" barrel for hunting.


----------

